# Just diagnosed with low T & going to take matters into my own hands



## MarantzMan (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey, I am a Transmission Rebuilder and have been dragging ass for a few years and thinking it is a problem with test' after trying everything in the book, went and had a test' test.
Free t was 1.90
Total was  112
 So for now you can call me castrated.
I am going to need help with my issue because my MD is not up to speed and thinks testing E2 is a joke.
 So you see why i am here.

I used to work out and i installed a nice Weider Machine upstairs, knocking a wall out to do it, and never really using it. I am hoping getting my numbers back up will give me back my motivation and energy, because I suck at getting anything done around the house and I was once a hard working bastard. Now i am a girlie boy.
 I also spend many years working out on heavy bags and a few years in a boxing gym. Now my bag and balls are sitting idle.  Thanks for the website, John


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jun 13, 2016)

TRT is a life saver, good luck and welcome to IMF...


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome..


----------



## brazey (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## jacktherabbit1 (Jun 14, 2016)

I started trt 6 weeks ago. My total test was 174. They put me on a shot 100 mg every two weeks and im about to have my blood work done . My concern is my doctor said he was going to go ahead and drop me back to one 100mg shot a month and he hasnt even seen my blood work.
Sooo idk what to do. I dont want to grow tits because my doctor isnt wanting to deal with me. I have been to trt clinics and walked out. I dont want some cream for 4 gs that can rub off on my kids . Im looking for better options 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

